# For those of you with a full grown 4-6lb Maltese.



## Gennel

I'm just wondering what size my Lola will be full grown. My Yorkie was full grown at 9-12 months 3 lbs. Just meaning that he stopped gaining weight and stopped getting taller. Lola is a different story! I know all about the estimate growth chart... triple the weight at 8 wks and double the weight at 12 wks. Do any of you remember or documented your Maltese age and weight at a certain month/age? Lola is 4months old on Thursday and she weighs 2.5 lbs right now. I would love her to get 4-5 lbs because I always take them out. I know it would not be so easy with a 10lb dog! I would hate to leave her home and just take Cookie our Yorkie with us. I use a carrier or screened stroller for shopping or dining out to Pet Friendly places.

I keep an album of my yorkie and one of Lola. From the day they came home and I print pictures of them like every month or so to put in their albums.Birthday party pics. Yessss I'm one of those crazy ladies that sends out invitations for her pet's birthday party! And none of my friends or family minded that I sent them Birth Announcements with Lola's puppy picture on it lol 
Below is my last birthday party. Next time I will take them to a spa and go to one of those Doggy/bars to have dinner and drinks with our furbabies!


























Genie, Cookie & Lola


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Well Bonnie doesn't qualify for your topic line - she's 8 pounds! But, I can tell you that she weighed 3.3 pounds at 4 months. And, she really didn't stop growing until about 1 year or a little later. All dogs are a little different though. I've heard of some babies stopping their growth at 8 months, and others have said they've grown into their 2nd year.









On the plus side, I carry Bonnie everywhere, so if Lola does get to be a little bigger than 6 pounds, it's still possible (and easy) to carry them around with you. Although, at 4 months and 2.5 pounds, it sounds like she'll be within your expectation of 4-6 pounds. Don't quote me, though!


----------



## charmypoo

As you know, growth patterns really depend on the lines they are from. I can share my experience with my girls.

Cupcake, Jellybean and Sparkle are from the same breeder with Marcris lines. I find that they usually stop growing around 8 months and just get taller from there. Cookie grew to around 2 years of age and is from the Villa Malta lines. I got Nibbler at 8 months (Marcris/Pashes lines) and he hasn't grown since.

*Littermates (Cupcake and Jellybean)*
16 Weeks: Cupcake - 2 lbs 10 ounces, Jellybean - 2 lbs 10 ounces
19 Weeks: Cupcake - 3 lbs, Jellybean 3.2 lbs
20 weeks: Cupcake - 3 lbs 4 ounces, Jellybean - 3 lbs 6 ounces
21.5 weeks: Cupcake, Jellybean - 3 lbs 9 ounces
Now at around 10 months: Cupcake - 3.9 lbs, Jellybean - 4.5 lbs (chubby)

*Sparkle*
8 weeks - 1 lbs 13 ounces
12 weeks - 2 lbs 0 ounces 
14 weeks - 2 lbs 2 ounces
17 weeks - 2 lbs 4 ounces
19 weeks - 2 lbs 7 ounces
20 weeks - 2 lbs 8 ounces
21 weeks - 2 lbs 9 ounces
21 weeks - 2 lbs 9 ounces
22 weeks - 2 lbs 10 ounces
23 weeks - 2 lbs 10 ounces
24 weeks - 2 lbs 11 ounces 
27 weeks - 2 lbs 11 ounces 
31 weeks - 2 lbs 11 ounces
9 months - 3 lbs 3 ounces (Full Grown)

*Cookie*
12 weeks - 1.5 lbs
16 weeks - 2.6 lbs
Full grown - 4.5 to 5 lbs

*Nibbler*
8 Months - 3 lbs (Full Grown)


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I want to do a birthday party for Matilda, she will have her first birthday on the 28th. I can't believe she will be 1. Matilda weighed 2.3 lbs at 4 months, she seems to have stopped growing at 8 months, she now weighs 6lbs. I thought she would weigh less, but I love her so much she could weigh 20 lbs and I wouldn't care. It will be exciting to see how much your baby will weigh at a year.


----------



## Cosy

Do you have contact with your breeder? She would be the one to give more
insight as to her full growth. Different lines grow at different speeds, times and 
often ages. 
Cosy was 2 1/2 lbs at 4 mos.
she was 2 3/4 lbs at 4 1/2 mos.
She is now 7 mos and 3 lbs. 
Actually, she weighed a little over 3 lbs but has lost some of her baby fat. 
She's been 3 lbs for a month now.

Toy was similar in growth only a little larger. She stopped growing at 8 mos.
She's 3 yrs now and still 4 1/2 to 4 3/4 lbs, depending on if she's eaten.


----------



## angela923

Pudding was 2.1 at 13 weeks. I think at 6 months, he was 4.1. Now he is 9 months and I think have stopped growing and he is around 5 pounds.


----------



## ddarlingfam

My Lilly is 3lbs 8oz at 6 months, her breeder said she will be in the 4lb range when she is full grown. I'll just have to wait and see. I wouldn't mind if she ended up being 5 somthing cause 4 lbs sounds fragile. No matter how big our babies get we love them all the same


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess

Princess's growth is below:

12 weeks 1.6
13 weeks 1.7
14 weeks 1.8
15 weeks 2.0
16 weeks 2.2
17 weeks 2.4 
18 weeks 2.6 (4 months old)
19 weeks 2.8
20 weeks 2.9
21 weeks 3.0
22 weeks 3.1 (5 months old)

during around 4 months, she was growing .2 a week, now it seems to be slowing down to .1 a week even though she's eating more now. Her predicted adult weight is 3.5-4lbs.


----------



## Littlemans Mom

I don't have Indy's chart in front of me but he was 2.3 lbs. at 13 weeks old and grew very slowly. We had to wait to get him neutered because the Vet wanted him to be at least 3 lbs. for surgery. He was neutered at 8 months old weighing 3 lbs. and he is 1 year and 4 months now and weighs 3.8 lbs. and holding steady, he may put on a few more ounces, but the Vet says he is pretty much at his peak weight.


----------



## k/c mom

> I don't have Indy's chart in front of me but he was 2.3 lbs. at 13 weeks old and grew very slowly. We had to wait to get him neutered because the Vet wanted him to be at least 3 lbs. for surgery. He was neutered at 8 months old weighing 3 lbs. and he is 1 year and 4 months now and weighs 3.8 lbs. and holding steady, he may put on a few more ounces, but the Vet says he is pretty much at his peak weight.[/B]


That really hits home that it's really hard to predict... Catcher was 2.8 pounds at 12 weeks and now he is 7 pounds! He and Indy weren't that far apart in size at 3 months or so but now there is a huge difference...... And the doubling the weight and adding a pound didn't work for either of us!!


----------



## HappyB

I thought you might be interested in this from a breeder's point: Glory was two pounds at eight weeks, four pounds at four months, and now at 14 months, she is 5 1/2 pound. Her parents are both five pounds. I know that this line comes out and goes full speed ahead for a few months, then tapers off. On the other hand Liz, who is from a completely different line was 2 1/4 pounds at 12 weeks and is now 3 1/4 pounds at eleven months. Her parents are four and one half and six pounds. Then, there is little "Pocket Rocket" (in my avitar) who will be seven weeks old tomorrow and weighs in at 14 ounces. His parents are five and six pounds. While he is cute and cuddly and fits in my pocket, I would much rather have him at five pounds at maturity. It has been my experience that some of my smallest pups at maturity come from the largest females here.


----------



## k/c mom

> I thought you might be interested in this from a breeder's point: Glory was two pounds at eight weeks, four pounds at four months, and now at 14 months, she is 5 1/2 pound. Her parents are both five pounds. I know that this line comes out and goes full speed ahead for a few months, then tapers off. On the other hand Liz, who is from a completely different line was 2 1/4 pounds at 12 weeks and is now 3 1/4 pounds at eleven months. Her parents are four and one half and six pounds. Then, there is little "Pocket Rocket" (in my avitar) who will be seven weeks old tomorrow and weighs in at 14 ounces. His parents are five and six pounds. While he is cute and cuddly and fits in my pocket, I would much rather have him at five pounds at maturity. It has been my experience that some of my smallest pups at maturity come from the largest females here.[/B]


Another example that it is hard to tell by weight alone. My first Malt, Rosebud, was also two pounds at 8 weeks and ended up at over 9 pounds!


----------



## HappyB

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=178155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you might be interested in this from a breeder's point: Glory was two pounds at eight weeks, four pounds at four months, and now at 14 months, she is 5 1/2 pound. Her parents are both five pounds. I know that this line comes out and goes full speed ahead for a few months, then tapers off. On the other hand Liz, who is from a completely different line was 2 1/4 pounds at 12 weeks and is now 3 1/4 pounds at eleven months. Her parents are four and one half and six pounds. Then, there is little "Pocket Rocket" (in my avitar) who will be seven weeks old tomorrow and weighs in at 14 ounces. His parents are five and six pounds. While he is cute and cuddly and fits in my pocket, I would much rather have him at five pounds at maturity. It has been my experience that some of my smallest pups at maturity come from the largest females here.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another example that it is hard to tell by weight alone. My first Malt, Rosebud, was also two pounds at 8 weeks and ended up at over 9 pounds!
> [/B]
Click to expand...


When I get an inquiry about a pup, I quickly tell them that I will not guarantee size. I can give my history with my dogs, but that is all. If I get an inquiry for a "teacup" or one that won't get over three or four pounds, I just email back that I don't have any and don't expect to have any. What if I did have a small one, it grew to five pounds, and then wasn't loved because it got to be bigger than they wanted?
I'm much more likely to sell a pup to someone where size is not the major concern. I have a little boy here who will be probably six pounds at maturity. He is sold to a young lady who is a senior in college. He's a nice little guy with a great pedigree, coat, and body, yet this young lady is getting him for a price that might surprise you because I just liked what she said. As "Charlie" has grown, and I've gotten to know her through visits to him, I know I made the right decision for him.


----------



## Gennel

Thanks for al the info! I should keep a weight chart from now on!


Genie,Cookie & Lola


----------



## chloeandj

Here's a toy breed weight chart. It has been fairly accurate for my dogs. (it says it's for chi's but I have been told it is the same chart for yorkies & maltese too) According to the chart, she will be about the size you would like her to be 4-5 lbs.

http://www.agilityability.com/puppy_growth_chart.htm


----------



## miko's mommy

> I'm much more likely to sell a pup to someone where size is not the major concern. I have a little boy here who will be probably six pounds at maturity. He is sold to a young lady who is a senior in college. He's a nice little guy with a great pedigree, coat, and body, yet this young lady is getting him for a price that might surprise you because I just liked what she said. As "Charlie" has grown, and I've gotten to know her through visits to him, I know I made the right decision for him.[/B]


Awww Faye, you are so sweet!!! I am sure the young lady is very grateful







.


----------



## BrookeB676

Maya was only 1.3 lbs. at 15 weeks old when we got her and she will be 2 in April and weighs almost 5 lbs. As everyone else said, it is so hard to tell by age as all dogs are different, but in my experience my yorkies grew faster and maintained a steady weight at a younger age than Maya. It wasnt until about 9 months that she got to 4 lbs. and looking back and pictures she had a growth spurt right about that time.


----------



## Karen542

Sorry don't remember Peechie's weight at certain ages.







Fully grown she is about 7 -8 lbs. By the way I just love those b-day pictures, what a great idea














We usually have just our immediate family for Peechie's b-day


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom

Zoe
6 months 3.2 lbs.
2 years 4 l/2 lbs.


Bella
6 months 3.5 lbs.
l year (plus) 5 lbs.


----------



## bellasmommy

Bella's weight fluctuates from 5 1/2 to 6 pounds. I didn't record her weight as she was growing up (except for at vet visits, they always weigh her and chart it down) because I personally worried she was a little too small when I brought her home and every ounce she gained I considered a weight off my mind. I think she looks the healthiest as around 5 1/2 pounds, but Bella is my first maltese so I don't have a lot of experience.
I can tell you that Bella is 6 pounds right now, and Harley is almost 7 pounds, and its no problem fitting them both in the stroller.


----------



## Littlemans Mom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=178127
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have Indy's chart in front of me but he was 2.3 lbs. at 13 weeks old and grew very slowly. We had to wait to get him neutered because the Vet wanted him to be at least 3 lbs. for surgery. He was neutered at 8 months old weighing 3 lbs. and he is 1 year and 4 months now and weighs 3.8 lbs. and holding steady, he may put on a few more ounces, but the Vet says he is pretty much at his peak weight.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That really hits home that it's really hard to predict... Catcher was 2.8 pounds at 12 weeks and now he is 7 pounds! He and Indy weren't that far apart in size at 3 months or so but now there is a huge difference...... And the doubling the weight and adding a pound didn't work for either of us!! [/B]
Click to expand...


You are so right about that







There really is no way to know for sure. Even going by the parents weights doesn't guarantee a certain weight baby, it is a good guide but not a given. I have read so many different stories about peoples little ones and how some grew up to be 10 lbs. while others were 4-5 lbs. Like Indy, he had slowed in growth for awhile and then he hit a growth spurt and was gaining 2 ounces every 2 weeks. We were so excited to see him putting on some weight...then he leveled out and has stayed the same weight for months now. Some gain steadily all the time , others in spurts. Some stop growing around a year while others continue to grow until around 2 years old. They are each our own little special bundles of pure joy and love


----------

